# Harness recommendations



## Disney cockapoo (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi, I've not posted for a while, life with a baby is going well. Whisky will be 2 in December and I can't imagine life without her?. 
I'm looking for some suggestions for a harness. All the ones I've bought seem to catch under her front legs or just not fit right? 
So far I have a perfect fit harness, an ezy dog quick fit and a ezydog chest plate harness. The closest I've got is a halti comfy harness. Please can I have some suggestions?


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi. I've had two anny x harness so far and they fit great are padded and don't rub under the legs. I know ruff wear has good harnesses as well. I've attached a picture of Zelda in her harness (it's available in different colors)


----------



## Disney cockapoo (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks very much, that harness looks great, I will have a look ?


----------

